

SeatGeek Powers Artist Listings For DuckDuckGo - savant
http://seatgeek.com/blog/seatgeek-news/seatgeek-powers-artist-listings-for-duckduckgo

======
iowahansen
How does DDG's relevance engine work?

e.g. Adele is on tour right now, but DDG won't return a SeatGeek listing for
it

~~~
epi0Bauqu
Looks like a bug -- will fix. I'm detecting and calling them in this case, but
I'm not rendering it. Not sure why I'm throwing it out yet.

Update: looks like SG doesn't have any info on those concerts, with info
defined as average price.

~~~
epi0Bauqu
Fixed this bug. Thx!

